# Best Labels I've Seen



## Chateau Joe (Aug 23, 2012)

I have mentioned these labels in other threads. I have finally got the specs. My LHBS also does a u-vin business. He has been on a search for press on labels that peel off easily. These really do the trick. I soaked a couple today for about 30 minutes in warm water and they peeled right off. The brand is Planet Label and the code for the labels is LT150-6UR. These things come off 1000 times better than Avery labels.

My LHBS gets the labels from WB Mason.


----------



## keena (Aug 23, 2012)

And they stay on well still right?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 23, 2012)

Linky? Thanks Joe.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 24, 2012)

keena said:


> And they stay on well still right?


 
Yup! They press on like any avery label.

I soaked 2 bottles for a half hour in warm water. One came right off and the other came off with some scratching with my thumb nail. The second one still had some glue residue so I threw it back in the water for moment then used an abrasive sponge for the remainder. So very easy.

As for a link just Google, Planet Label LT150-6UR. If you have a WB Mason near you, they also carry them. That is where we buy it.

http://www.wbmason.com/aboutus/locations.html


----------



## olusteebus (Aug 24, 2012)

How do you make your labels with them. I take my design and have them printed and they need a jpeg or PDF file to print them. I create them in paint.


----------



## keena (Aug 24, 2012)

Aw, none in Wisconsin


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 24, 2012)

http://www.planetlabel.com/labels/product/inkjet-laser/white-w-repos-adhesive-3-1-3-x-4-rectangle

Free shipping is available at higher quantities. They have a "removable" label that sounds interesting.


----------



## JoshDivino (Aug 24, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> How do you make your labels with them. I take my design and have them printed and they need a jpeg or PDF file to print them. I create them in paint.



Just transfer the picture to word or powerpoint or publisher and print them


----------



## roadpupp (Aug 24, 2012)

They appear to use the Avery 5164 template that many of us use with True Avery Labels.


----------



## Chateau Joe (Aug 25, 2012)

olusteebus said:


> How do you make your labels with them. I take my design and have them printed and they need a jpeg or PDF file to print them. I create them in paint.


 
I use Photoshop.


----------



## hocke230 (May 7, 2013)

Anyone else use these


----------



## Wade E (May 8, 2013)

How do they hold up to being chilled in the fridge on a hot day when bottles sweat though?


----------

